# Golden Church in Porto, Portugal



## petertalke

Igreja de Santa Clara - HDR - Fisheye


----------



## bazza

Wow, that IS gold... Great capture.:thumbup:


----------



## Mersad

I suddenly feel trapped   Great shot!


----------

